# brasia



## McPaph (Mar 28, 2011)

I dont know the name of this one but I like it. It blooms every year.


----------



## nikv (Mar 28, 2011)

That looks a lot like either Odontobrassia Kevin Bivens or Odontobrassia Pisgah Recluse. Google for images.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice. I love the curls.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice!!!


----------



## emydura (Mar 28, 2011)

Great colour.

David


----------



## W. Beetus (Mar 28, 2011)

Quite showy. Nice!


----------



## paphioboy (Mar 28, 2011)

Very very nice... I love the tendril-like curling at the tips of the petals..


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2011)

Is it fragrant?


----------



## McPaph (Mar 28, 2011)

nikv said:


> That looks a lot like either Odontobrassia Kevin Bivens or Odontobrassia Pisgah Recluse. Google for images.



Thanks for the info



SlipperFan said:


> Is it fragrant?




Theres no fragrants.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2011)

McPaph said:


> Theres no fragrants.


----------



## Justin (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree with NIckv, first thing i thought was looks like my Pigsah Recluse but it may be Odontobrassia Kevin Bivens too. i am no expert though.


----------



## biothanasis (Mar 31, 2011)

Lovely!


----------

